# How did you find work in Dubai?



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

Just wanted to make a poll to see how everyone found work in Dubai. Thought it might give Newbies an idea of the best route to follow to find work.


----------



## sgilli3 (Mar 23, 2008)

My DH was "other"
We 1st moved here, as he got a job through a friend.

Then we started our own business a few years ago.

As for me...job- whats a paid job?
Havent worked outside the home for over 10 years- (and dont plan to.)


----------



## caldwema (Oct 9, 2008)

Mine was other as well. I was asked to move over here by my company to do a review of the team here and ensure both countries were inline on policies and procedures. And also to do some networking and expand our position.


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

Before I left home over 4 yrs ago I found a job in Germany online through a website. Then found another job online 2 yrs later and moved to Norway. Met my boyfriend while I was living in Norway. He had been living in Dubai for 3 yrs so I joined him here. After a month of applying to adverts in Gulf News and going on interviews arranged by my bf I found a position at a recruitment agency after responding to their ad in GN. Now I'm looking for something better paying that's more administrative, hopefully at a MNC.


----------



## Chickiwi (Oct 26, 2008)

I'm an other also. I got relocated.
In regards to the office to office part and does anyone actually do this in Dubai, I constantly get people walking of the street handing over their C.V looking for work


----------



## 30knots (Sep 30, 2008)

My company in Italy was looking for Trade Lane Managers for several destinations (Chicago, Tokio, Delhi, Hong kong...Dubai) also thanks to this board I chose Dubai. In two days I am there...


----------



## bubble_boy (May 28, 2008)

My company asked me to come over, and give it a try.


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

man I'm with the majority under "other". Wasn't really even thinking about Dubai, got forced to come here when my boss said "if you go and help set our office up in UAE, we will give you a nice little raise...when you come back" 

figured I could use a little adventure/travel time and decided I wanted a temp change from the classic "office" setting.


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

mazdaRX8 said:


> my boss said "if you go and help set our office up in UAE, we will give you a nice little raise...when you come back"


lol. How nice of him...when you go back.


----------



## mazdaRX8 (Jul 13, 2008)

haha exactly. I came more cause I wanted to travel the gulf. never miss an opportunity when it presents itself, I say!


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

Seems the best way over here so far is find a company in your own country and then work for them with the aim of a sideways move.

As for me, it was a bit of networking and the completely random roller-coaster ride that ensued after...


----------



## Ogri750 (Feb 14, 2008)

Mine was thru an agency dealing specifically with the Middle East.

From sending my CV off to them to getting a job offer was about 3 weeks


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

We are also "other". Hubby was hounded into coming here by the company he was already with. It took a year for them to convince him to try and so, here we are.


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

Hmmm. Looks like the majority came over on a transfer. Doesn't look good for the rest of us.


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

DesertStranded said:


> Hmmm. Looks like the majority came over on a transfer. Doesn't look good for the rest of us.


Purely out of interest (I'm not making a judgement either way) what is it about Dubai that makes people so desperate to move here?


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

flossie said:


> Purely out of interest (I'm not making a judgement either way) what is it about Dubai that makes people so desperate to move here?


If you can judge from chatting with people and reading this forum it seems like most are fed up with paying taxes or they've heard only the hype about Dubai and think they'll get a better position and more money here.

Personally, I didn't come here for those reasons. Paying taxes doesn't bother me at all since I see what I get from it. I came here for love. I had a much nicer lifestyle when I was living in Norway but my fiance is Iranian and had been living here for 3 yrs. so it was just easier for me to come here. He works in IT so he doesn't make a fraction of what he would make in the west. We'll just be stuck here about 2 yrs. until he can get a greencard, etc. I wish there was someplace else we could go where he could find a better paying IT job while we wait on his visa for the states.


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Oh, love's a good enough reason. Geez, I left Australia for London for love!!! Eek!


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

flossie said:


> Oh, love's a good enough reason. Geez, I left Australia for London for love!!! Eek!


I have an Aussie friend back home that traded the outback for the Grand Canyon for love. 5 years later she's still there at that hole in the ground.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Ogri750 said:


> Mine was thru an agency dealing specifically with the Middle East.
> 
> From sending my CV off to them to getting a job offer was about 3 weeks


Same here! Got a job in record time - 1 week!! but took my sweet time getting out here!

Had the choice to move here with my old company but when they refused to show me the money (transferring out here on my then-current UK salary wasn't an option!), I showed myself the exit! Best decision I ever made!


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

crazymazy1980 said:


> Seems the best way over here so far is find a company in your own country and then work for them with the aim of a sideways move.


It all depends on the company really! My old company has 2 offices here and needless to say they are more financially stable and way bigger than my current company. Unfortunately, I found out that they seemed to be very generous to people coming in from outside but for those of us working for them and being loyal, it was a different story. I didn't appreciate someone trying to twist my arm and all for the same salary I was on in the UK (I loved their ingenuity when it came to salary calculation - you would actually have believed that you'd got a pay rise.... until pay day, when you would have got a shocker!).

Mind you, I think that had I had a different line manager at the time, I might have considered staying with them.


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

mazdaRX8 said:


> haha exactly. I came more cause I wanted to travel the gulf. never miss an opportunity when it presents itself, I say!


"Heart of a boy": great line !! I'll borrow that.


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

DesertStranded said:


> I have an Aussie friend back home that traded the outback for the Grand Canyon for love. 5 years later she's still there at that hole in the ground.


Yes, we're a wildly, romantic, impulsive bunch. 

I grew up in the outback. She wasn't leaving much. There's probably more where she is!! (The outback is beautiful, though...I just prefer the coast!)


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> It all depends on the company really! My old company has 2 offices here and needless to say they are more financially stable and way bigger than my current company. Unfortunately, I found out that they seemed to be very generous to people coming in from outside but for those of us working for them and being loyal, it was a different story. I didn't appreciate someone trying to twist my arm and all for the same salary I was on in the UK (I loved their ingenuity when it came to salary calculation - you would actually have believed that you'd got a pay rise.... until pay day, when you would have got a shocker!).
> 
> Mind you, I think that had I had a different line manager at the time, I might have considered staying with them.



You mentioned that your UK firm was less than generous in offering you a job in Dubai. Now that you’re in Dubai, and if I’m not being too rude asking, is your disposable income (after all subsidies) slightly better than when you were in the UK, massively better, bit negative, about the same....

I'm just trying to work out whether Dubai is a financial bonanza as per its reputation. Or whether that is somewhat of a myth (I work in telecom/IT).


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

Oh, it's a myth!!! You can consider rent in lieu of taxes.

Obviously, there will be exceptions. Certain industries pay better than others. But on the whole, the days of coming to Dubai and making your fortune are over.


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

Contemplator said:


> I'm just trying to work out whether Dubai is a financial bonanza as per its reputation. Or whether that is somewhat of a myth (I work in telecom/IT).


Dubai is only a financial jackpot if you're working in real estate or at the very least upper management. Even working in upper management, once you calculate all the expenses that taxes paid for back home, the cost of moving and the higher cost of rent here you might find that you just break even. 

Also, the Middle East isn't exactly an IT hub. I hope you're looking for Management positions in IT otherwise it's not worth it to come here. I'd suggest you consider Oslo, Norway if you can get past the cold dark winters.


----------



## flossie (Jun 9, 2008)

DesertStranded said:


> Dubai is only a financial jackpot if you're working in real estate or at the very least upper management. Even working in upper management, once you calculate all the expenses that taxes paid for back home, the cost of moving and the higher cost of rent here you might find that you just break even.
> 
> Also, the Middle East isn't exactly an IT hub. I hope you're looking for Management positions in IT otherwise it's not worth it to come here. I'd suggest you consider Oslo, Norway if you can get past the cold dark winters.


I think the days of real estate workers earning a fortune are over, too, for the time being. I was actually thinking more of the oil industry as traditionally offering the most attractive 'old style' packages. However, with the price of oil dropping, who knows how much longer that will last? Personally, I hope it lasts quite a lot longer.


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

Yep, I forgot to mention the oil industry. Though the real estate market has slowed down, people are still making more here than back in the Uk & especially the US considering the meltdown caused by the mortgage crisis there. But I hear RE is supposed to slow down even more. I just wish rental prices would go down. I don't see how all the Asians will survive here if they keep cracking down on people sharing villas. What are they supposed to do when they only make 5k/mnth? Now they're even cracking down on the Asians here at International City that are living with 6-8 people in studio apartments.


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

Contemplator said:


> You mentioned that your UK firm was less than generous in offering you a job in Dubai. Now that you’re in Dubai, and if I’m not being too rude asking, is your disposable income (after all subsidies) slightly better than when you were in the UK, massively better, bit negative, about the same....
> 
> I'm just trying to work out whether Dubai is a financial bonanza as per its reputation. Or whether that is somewhat of a myth (I work in telecom/IT).



It's on a case by case basis. In my case, I had an increase of 130% but that's not to say that this is the case for everyone. I can save the equivalent of my UK salary before tax (transfer it straight out of my account on pay day before I have time to spend it!) and still have enough to go out and have a good time. Whatever is left at the end of the month, I transfer to my savings account - no point keeping it in there and I can save some more for a rainy day! I'm lucky because I work in construction and moved here before the global slowdown really kicked in. I doubt that I would have been offered the same package right now if I'd been planning to make a move here!


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2008)

Maz25 said:


> It's on a case by case basis. In my case, I had an increase of 130% but that's not to say that this is the case for everyone. I can save the equivalent of my UK salary before tax (transfer it straight out of my account on pay day before I have time to spend it!) and still have enough to go out and have a good time. Whatever is left at the end of the month, I transfer to my savings account - no point keeping it in there and I can save some more for a rainy day! I'm lucky because I work in construction and moved here before the global slowdown really kicked in. I doubt that I would have been offered the same package right now if I'd been planning to make a move here!


Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmm...... thanks, food for thought (first I'll get the Ferrari, then the mansion on Sydney harbour, a Lear jet would be nice..............)


----------



## Graco (Oct 28, 2008)

my answer is other,
i move over next week, i was poached from my job here by a company in Dubai


----------



## Sparkysair (Jul 16, 2008)

My answer starts with an unpleasant break up, meanders through the crappy English weather and landed me here in October! 

I was bored of my job and sick of England. Having been lucky enough to travel a lot and work abroad I decided it was time to jump ship again and did some research about where I could work without being fluent in another language. I work in the commercial property sector so Dubai seemed a logical step and the lack of taxes an added bonus. I took my time finding the right job with the right company and the right package, mainly through Dubai based recruitment companies (Budge and Charterhouse are recommended). It took about 10 months in the end, but was worth waiting for. My basic package is 50% more than my gross UK salary, plus I have a good housing / car allowance, healthcare, flights, 30 days holiday etc. Time will tell on how much I end up being able to save but I am certainly better off here than I was in the UK.


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

Sparkysair said:


> I work in the commercial property sector so Dubai seemed a logical step and the lack of taxes an added bonus. I took my time finding the right job with the right company and the right package, mainly through Dubai based recruitment companies (Budge and Charterhouse are recommended). It took about 10 months in the end, but was worth waiting for. My basic package is 50% more than my gross UK salary, plus I have a good housing / car allowance, healthcare, flights, 30 days holiday etc. Time will tell on how much I end up being able to save but I am certainly better off here than I was in the UK.


If only everyone had what it takes to work in Real Estate! My fiance kept trying to push me to work in RE when I arrived but I refused since I just don't have the salesman personality. I couldn't sell a bottle of water to a man in the middle of the desert. I'm just a nerdy, bookwormish paper pusher that just loves to organize things. I can't wait to get my masters in library science so I can be a University librarian organizing things to my geeky little heart's content. Anyone out there need a secretary/file clerk/receptionist extraordinaire?


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

DesertStranded said:


> If only everyone had what it takes to work in Real Estate! My fiance kept trying to push me to work in RE when I arrived but I refused since I just don't have the salesman personality. I couldn't sell a bottle of water to a man in the middle of the desert. I'm just a nerdy, bookwormish paper pusher that just loves to organize things. I can't wait to get my masters in library science so I can be a University librarian organizing things to my geeky little heart's content. Anyone out there need a secretary/file clerk/receptionist extraordinaire?


Might not be the greatest salary but what about the job that has just been posted here:

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/du...i/12777-jobs-available-arts-organization.html

HTH


----------



## DesertStranded (Oct 9, 2008)

Thanks Crazy. I sent the guy a PM. He didn't provide an email for people to respond to. I could get by on that salary. Working as an Admin. Assistant for 10-13k doing something I like would be more preferable than making more money in sales and stressing.


----------



## crazymazy1980 (Aug 2, 2008)

DesertStranded said:


> Thanks Crazy. I sent the guy a PM. He didn't provide an email for people to respond to. I could get by on that salary. Working as an Admin. Assistant for 10-13k doing something I like would be more preferable than making more money in sales and stressing.


I agree, I used to work in Retail Sales when I was 19. Wasn't for me 

Now Geeky stuff and planning drinking related events - That's a different story!!!!


----------

